# Chittum



## B Rogers (Jan 14, 2021)

I may have to opportunity to look over some land in the north Alabama area known for chittum burl in the near future. I have no idea what the tree looks like though. Anyone have any good leaf/bark pictures I could check out? It is the American Smoke Tree correct? Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 14, 2021)

No idea what the tree looks like but the burl is awesome.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 14, 2021)

B Rogers said:


> I may have to opportunity to look over some land in the north Alabama area known for chittum burl in the near future. I have no idea what the tree looks like though. Anyone have any good leaf/bark pictures I could check out? It is the American Smoke Tree correct? Thanks in advance.



Yes, _Cotinus obovatus_, American Smoketree. Lots of internet material out there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 14, 2021)

I wasn’t certain if it was the smoke tree or not. That helps. I’ll search for some close up pics. Thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 14, 2021)

No idea but I'll take some chittum burl off your hands if you get it. If I was closer, I'd help you cut it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 14, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> No idea but I'll take some chittum burl off your hands if you get it. If I was closer, I'd help you cut it


you need to to bring shovel. burls in root ball

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 14, 2021)

The buckeye is the same way ain't it?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 14, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> The buckeye is the same way ain't it?


so is Big leaf, walnut and others

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 14, 2021)

big leaf- both were partially in ground.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 14, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> you need to to bring shovel. burls in root ball


and usually in terrible spots of rock outcroppings... maybe a shovel and pick axe also

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 14, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> No idea but I'll take some chittum burl off your hands if you get it. If I was closer, I'd help you cut it


Come on down and bring your shovel. I may not run across any but I’ll be in the area. Hopefully I find a few.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 14, 2021)

gman2431 said:


> and usually in terrible spots of rock outcroppings... maybe a shovel and pick axe also


I’ve heard about the rock. Lots of limestone outcrops around this area. Wonder if that has something to do with the prevalent forming of burls in that area.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 14, 2021)

The trees don’t get very big either correct?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 14, 2021)

B Rogers said:


> I’ve heard about the rock. Lots of limestone outcrops around this area. Wonder if that has something to do with the prevalent forming of burls in that area.


stump base burls are at times caused by herbivore browse, where for instance deer will continually eat the new shoots, forcing new buds growing all the time, root corms are a defense for some types of woody plants to regenerate above ground growth after fires, i believe walnut burl can sometimes be related to graft of root stock to another variety of tree stock. As for chittum and maple burl @Mike1950 might be able to provide insight into those growth habit/causes

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 14, 2021)

vegas urban lumber said:


> stump base burls are at times caused by herbivore browse, where for instance deer will continually eat the new shoots, forcing new buds growing all the time, root corms are a defense for some types of woody plants to regenerate above ground growth after fires, i believe walnut burl can sometimes be related to graft of root stock to another variety of tree stock. As for chittum and maple burl @Mike1950 might be able to provide insight into those growth habit/causes


No idea about chittum. My guess for big leaf is genetic. For burl and quilt. Find one you find more.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 14, 2021)

Make sure ya watch for snakes also. Been told they go hand and hand...

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 14, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Yes, _Cotinus obovatus_, American Smoketree. Lots of internet material out there.


Well, I learned something today. Did not know that fact.


----------



## bamafatboy (Jan 14, 2021)

I live in Limestone County Alabama, about 20 miles west of Huntsville, at one time there was a guy on here his name was David and he was into chittum burl collecting and he had some nice pieces. I too would love to have some nice pen blanks if you harvest any burls. The trees can get rather large.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 14, 2021)

in civil war they cut a lot of chittum. used it for yellow dye. If you cut wet chittum for an hour you can see why...


----------

